# 1970'S Ferel Watch



## krikretep (Aug 23, 2010)

Cannot seem to stop buying old interesting cheap watches and found one recently that I hope someone can help me with. It a FEREL (1970's I believe)wristwatch. Looked on Google and can find nothing about these watches. On the front is Ferel, Unbreakable Mainspring, and on the back is temperature compensating hairspring, base metal bezel, electronically timed. It has a Swiss movement. Anyone with any knowledge of these watches???


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

C'mon man... post a pix.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Ferel were the 60's answer to Fashion watches.

The name Ferel was a brand of Trice Watch Inc.

They have a cirtain Kitsch appeal which more than makes up for the poor movements

The one i've got has a lovely solid holed bracelet, very sixties

Mechanically mine is a simple swiss single jewel movement made with cheaply pressed plates and components by Bettlach SA

steve


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Any photos guys? come on


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Citiz said:


> Any photos guys? come on


+1


----------

